# 12 board...



## bestpain (Feb 28, 2013)

tomorrow my cbse class 12 board are starting ....i am well prepared but worried in chemistry(i dont understand anything).....i have not prepared for jee or any entrance exam....i am just focusing on getting good marks in class 12 board...will this be enough to get a good engineering college .....which college should i try for admission ?

my family used to say that class 10 is very important....so i prepared well and got good marks in 10...after 10 boards i realized that 10 was of no importance....now when i am in 12 same thing is being told....12 is ur life decider....is it right? what happens when my 12 board results are bad.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

If you screw your 12th, there are not many people who can rise high after that, especially when you are to end in private sector. Get more than 70, and you're fine for anything. Don't worry much about future right now, if you're serious, you'll have ample of time to prepare for anything.

PS: All the best for exams ahead 

PPS: Never forget, struggle never ends.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *If you screw your 12th, there are not many people who can rise high after that*, especially when you are to end in private sector. Get more than 70, and you're fine for anything. Don't worry much about future right now, if you're serious, you'll have ample of time to prepare for anything.
> 
> PS: All the best for exams ahead
> 
> PPS: Never forget, struggle never ends.



If you screw your 12th, there are not many people who can rise high after that......i didnt understand this line


----------



## ratul (Feb 28, 2013)

for me, 12th is just like 10th after you pass out, of no importance, it's just then used as a benchmark to enter into companies, what sujay meant to say is that most companies demand 70% in 10th, 12th as well as in your graduation, so it's just important there, nothing else, sometimes getting you into good college..
but all that depends on what you want in life, it's not that scoring low in 12th means life finished, if you want your career not to be too academic oriented (like modelling, acting, fashion designing, graphics and animation etc), then 12th can't decide your future, only your skills in your work can..
and even it's academic oriented, like an engineer or something, then only it plays a role in just making you eligible for interview in early stages, after 2-3 years experience, it's your experience that counts, not 12th marks..
So be cool, and don't take too much tension, it's better to score above 70 to be future proof, but even if you can't, it just does'nt mean end of life or something..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2013)

Relax tomorrow is English.. BTW, havent you appeared for your pre boards ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

Forget everything now, the exams starts tomorrow, DO NOT TURN ON THE PC TILL ITS OVER. Give your best and forget about the marks, do not review the answers when each exam ends, and you'll do fine.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 28, 2013)

ratul said:


> for me, 12th is just like 10th after you pass out, of no importance, it's just then used as a benchmark to enter into companies, what sujay meant to say is that most companies demand 70% in 10th, 12th as well as in your graduation, so it's just important there, nothing else, sometimes getting you into good college..
> but all that depends on what you want in life, it's not that scoring low in 12th means life finished, if you want your career not to be too academic oriented (*like modelling, acting, fashion designing, graphics and animation etc*), then 12th can't decide your future, only your skills in your work can..
> and even it's academic oriented, like an engineer or something, then only it plays a role in just making you eligible for interview in early stages, after 2-3 years experience, it's your experience that counts, not 12th marks..
> So be cool, and don't take too much tension, it's better to score above 70 to be future proof, but even if you can't, it just does'nt mean end of life or something..



i am not good looking so i cant try modelling, acting, fashion designing, graphics and animation.........so i am dependent on study...but i am intrested in computer feild ......thnx for ur advice and will try to score above 70%



Nerevarine said:


> Relax tomorrow is English.. BTW, havent you appeared for your pre boards ?



ya English is easy but chemistry sucks....in January half of the class was suspended by principal so havent given pre board



tkin said:


> Forget everything now, the exams starts tomorrow, DO NOT TURN ON THE PC TILL ITS OVER. Give your best and forget about the marks, do not review the answers when each exam ends, and you'll do fine.



digitforum is my facebook so little timepass....and thnx for advice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

I feel you'd be afraid of organic (most do). As per my experience, Inorganic comes easy, so try to tackle it. S, P, D, F blocks, hybridization and like stuffs are pretty easy. Then comes Surface chemistry, and solid state (I'm forgetting one more easy chapter in physical) which are pretty easy. Give your best.

And don't worry much about after-12th scenario. If you want to go in computer field, you've numerous options. I just said the line you quoted because a good start in career depends a LOT (almost fully) on a good college, which you will get only if you do good in your entrances combined with your marks. But bad marks are not end to your life, so take a chill pill and give your best shot.


----------



## Vignesh B (Feb 28, 2013)

Stay cool. Give the exams your best shot. You will definitely do well.
Getting into a good college requires  a decent enough rank in the entrance exam. And a minimum of(60%, I think, or maybe 70% as others have said) in the board exam is mandatory to get into a decent college or for that matter to appear for placements also.
Anyway, leave all that now, concentrate on the upcoming board exams, work hard, reduce all other distractions. And most importantly, don't take too much stress.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

No specific exam is life decider. Every thing have its own value, but nothing make or break your career alone.

And turn of the PC.  Can't resit sitting in front of PC? de-attach RAM modules, and give them to your mom or dad.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> No specific exam is life decider. Every thing have its own value, but nothing make or break your career alone.
> 
> And turn of the PC.  Can't resit sitting in front of PC? de-attach RAM modules, and give them to your mom or dad.


Or he could just remove the power jack  

The temptation


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 1, 2013)

I will tell you my experience: The more effort you put into your 10th and 12th, the more careless and effortless you can be for the remainder of your studies (perhaps even work). Today I know the consequences of not scoring well in my 10th and 12th: I have had to put twice or thrice the effort in my later life to overcome the stigma some people have of a person not being intelligent if the marks aren't good.

Believe it or not, some families even look at these marks for marriage and they give you an edge for MBA interviews and selection, and in some cases, job interviews. This is the edge I didn't have and things were a lot harder for me even though I was a much better student in my degree than I was in school. I went for no coaching all these years, my marks were nothing special. I faced rejection after rejection, I constantly faced the stigma of not being intelligent due to my lower marks. I didn't get a very good college to study in (and now, when your board exam marks also matter, I would probably not get to study anything decent without having to travel a hundred kilometres or so), neither a branch I wanted to study (with my marks, you take what you get). I came in as the lowest scorer but I did a lot better in my degree than I ever did in school.

You don't need to top; if you have more than 60 you can still be a successful person. Do not fret too much; study well and try your best. You should face no particular problems as long as you score 70+. But, if your 12th marks are low, you need to have patience, and the courage to face rejection so that you can overcome the stigma people have about marks being correlated to aptitude, intelligence and performance in future life (and the stigma is definitely there).

Before all of this scares you: I will tell you again to do your thing and write the exams the best you can. If you want to do something you are going to do it one day or another. When you give it your best shot, stigmas will go away by themselves.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> I will tell you my experience: The more effort you put into your 10th and 12th, the more careless and effortless you can be for the remainder of your studies (perhaps even work). Today I know the consequences of not scoring well in my 10th and 12th: I have had to put twice or thrice the effort in my later life to overcome the stigma some people have of a person not being intelligent if the marks aren't good.
> 
> Believe it or not,* some families even look at these marks for marriage* and they give you an edge for MBA interviews and selection, and in some cases, job interviews. This is the edge I didn't have and things were a lot harder for me even though I was a much better student in my degree than I was in school. I went for no coaching all these years, my marks were nothing special. I faced rejection after rejection, I constantly faced the stigma of not being intelligent due to my lower marks. I didn't get a very good college to study in (and now, when your board exam marks also matter, I would probably not get to study anything decent without having to travel a hundred kilometres or so), neither a branch I wanted to study (with my marks, you take what you get). I came in as the lowest scorer but I did a lot better in my degree than I ever did in school.
> 
> ...


Burn in stake and bury their ashes, w1tches


----------



## bestpain (Mar 1, 2013)

english went good but left 5 marks questions in literature


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

bestpain said:


> english went good but left 5 marks questions in literature


Why the hell are you online? Are your exams over?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2013)

bestpain said:


> english went good but left 5 marks questions in literature



Never leave any questions unattempted.


----------

